# InternetBS and Unregistered .com List



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2014)

So this is old old news, but might as well post it here.

So Internet.bs has been releasing a list of unregistered .com domains for a while now, and putting the on the internet Excel format here: http://internetbs.net/available-coms/index.php

Seems pretty awesome.  They're planning on releasing all domain names that are less than 7 characters long at the very end.  

So... prepare your wallets!


----------



## comXyz (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome, hope to find 10k users Google Apps domains there


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh god. I hate you. Must. Not. Look. Through. Lists. All. Night. Long.


----------



## eva2000 (Nov 11, 2014)

wow didn't know about such a list thanks!


----------



## Srvify (Nov 11, 2014)

That is a pretty interesting list. One may beg the question why though?

I am not sure I would spend hours going through their lists to find that one suitable domain. It also makes me curious as to how often it is updated, supposing you did spend the hours going through the lists and find a domain your looking for just to find out its already been registered.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 11, 2014)

Srvify said:


> That is a pretty interesting list. One may beg the question why though?
> 
> I am not sure I would spend hours going through their lists to find that one suitable domain. It also makes me curious as to how often it is updated, supposing you did spend the hours going through the lists and find a domain your looking for just to find out its already been registered.


Because as more people get on the internet more and more .COM domains are being registered, therefore the available pile is getting smaller.

In addition, Internet.BS is using this to try and "persuade" people to register through them.

It's one of those "You want a domain but could never find the name you wanted? Well check out these lists and buy one today!"


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2014)

Internet.bs is a solid registar, I use them more often than not as their pricing is very competitive and you can use PayPal now via one of their preferred resellers/sub-brands at no extra cost. In the past I do believe it was card only.

I think what prevents them from being more popular is the domain. Dot-BS isn't a very common extension and isn't as known by regular people.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 13, 2014)

I believe they also go by internetbs.net


----------



## Darwin (Dec 7, 2014)

First, sorry to bump this old thread.

About 1 week ago, maybe 2 weeks ago?, internet.bs finished publishing the whole list. So I created a little search page to try to find a couple of diamonds.

If anyone is interested: https://domains.darwin.pw/domains

Trying to give something back to this community, because I found 2 great domains in these lists. Thanks Pie!

Disclaimers:


That page logs the search parameters used, for development purposes. If you are really paranoid, please don't use it. I am not going to steal your beloved domain. But if you are paranoid, why are you using something a random guy published in the internet?
no ads, no tracking (not mine, not sure about cloudflare), no analytics.
Tested in Chrome, Safari, Firefox
Feel free to use the json however you want.
Enjoy!

Found a bug? drop me a private message.

Oh and I read they are going to release a list with 6 or less characters. If someone spots that, send me a message and I will update this 

Edit: edited the link url.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 7, 2014)

Darwin said:


> First, sorry to bump this old thread.
> 
> About 1 week ago, maybe 2 weeks ago?, internet.bs finished publishing the whole list. So I created a little search page to try to find a couple of diamonds.
> 
> ...


Oh snap that's awesome.

Thanks man!

Yeah I'm excited for the less than 6 characters list!


----------



## Darwin (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry Safari users, I broke something . Try in chrome or Firefox while I fix that.

Fixed.


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 7, 2014)

I just took a peek at a few of the lists. There are some rather unique ones in there ... among the thousands of others that are ... not so unique.

I'd suggest using the Excel "find" tool to located specific words etc.


----------

